# GT Arrowhead



## Shanissima (24. Juli 2007)

..kennt das jemand?? ausm Jahr 1996... Habe hier noch nichts davon lesen können, war das ne Montagsproduktion oder einfach nicht so gut?! Ich frag mich langsam ob das wirklich ein GT ist .. *gg*   selbst im Internet finde ich aus dem Jahr 1996 nix von einem Arrowhead.. *schulterzuck*


----------



## zaskar76 (24. Juli 2007)

War das Alu-einsteigermodell 1996. Kannste dir unter www.mtb-kataloge.de angucken. Da halt unter GT/1996.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shanissima (24. Juli 2007)

Vielen Dank!! Na hoffentlich bricht das Ding nicht unter mir zusammen, wenn ich damit wieder fahre...


----------



## zaskar76 (24. Juli 2007)

Der Rahmen war nicht schlecht, nur die Ausstattung halt "LowBudget", aber wenn nicht verschlissen als Stadtrad oder für relaxte Touren gut ausreichend, wobei ich es Quatsch finde wenn solche Rahmen dann mit neuer XT oder sonstigem aufgepimt werden...


----------



## Shanissima (24. Juli 2007)

hmm, gibt es hier irgendwie ne Art Thread -  GT Fahrrad Bestandteile - Deutsch - Frau - Frau - Deutsch - GT Fahrrad Bestandteile  - und ihre Bedeutung? Wo unter anderem erklärt ist, was XT ist und was 3x9fach oder 3x8fach zu bedeuten hat?


----------



## Backfisch (24. Juli 2007)

3x8 bedeutet vorne drei Kettenblätter und hinten acht Ritzel, also 24 Gänge (3x8=24).

XT ist eine Ausstattungslinie von Shimano, also Schaltung, Naben, Bremsen.... 

Bei Shimano gibt es u.a. Acera, Alivio, Deore, Deore LX, Deore XT und XTR (Aufzählung von Naja bis Superteuer).

An meinem Stadtbike hab ich Acera/Alivio, aber nur weil die schon dran waren und bisher gut funktionieren. Kaufen würde ich nichts unter Deore, an meinen ernsthaften Bikes fahre ich XT mit 'n bißchen LX, XTR ist vor allem was für Racer und Leichtbauer.


----------



## Shanissima (24. Juli 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung!!! Ich werde dann mal berichten, was sie nachher sagen...


----------



## paranoid (29. Juli 2007)

hallo,

ich habe im jahre 1998 mein arrowhead gekauft und anfang diesen jahres den rahmen pulvern lassen und komplett mit neuen teilen auf 27gang und federgabel aufgebaut

1998 waren auch schon noname v-brakes verbaut, 21gang schaltung acera/sis und auch sonst nicht gerade hochwertige komponenten, aber die lassen sich ja austauschen, der rahmen ist ein echter gt 

deine sorge ist wirklich unbegründet, es fährt sich echt geil, bin mittlerweile schon wieder 2300km gefahren, ich fahre aber eher touren und habe daher auch teile dran die man hier nicht nennen darf 

gruß
rene


----------

